# Zombie Apocalypse Theme - ominous phrases



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

"They're coming to get you Barbara..." (Night of the Living Dead)


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

DON'T OPEN
DEAD INSIDE


on the door(s).


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You use lipstick for the mirrors, it's red and with some smudging and artistry it may look like dripping blood. Plus it comes of easily (as long as its not left for days)


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Maybe you could list some Zombie rules:

Cardio
double tap
always check the back seat
when in doubt, know your way out
enjoy the little things.........

and i know this is not zombies but i always loved - By the pricking of my thumb, something wicked this way comes.....and He hits his fist against the post and still insists he sees a ghost??


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Xfireboyx - I can't believe I didn't think of that one! Hopefully people get it... lol... "Hey, so who's Barbara?" Lol... Thats my favorite zombie movie though, so its happening!

nathancarter - PERFECT! Front door for sure!

Danielj2705 - Red lipstick it is! This will be fun to play with... to get it to look right... I imagine an endless amount of red lipstick on my hands/clothes/wall!

offmymeds - The rules are a great idea! I'm thinking on the wall in the bathroom... since the character in the movie had bad luck with bathrooms... 
Oooh! I really like the "Pricking of my thumb" quote... although, it feel more witchy to me... but hey, I'm doing a witch theme most likely in 2013... that'd be great on the invites. 

Thanks guys!

Keep them coming!


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe have some Grape Kool-Aid in a pitcher with a sign that says something like... "For the weak" or "Coward's Way Out", in reference to Jim Jones and his mass cult suicide? That could be fun!
I always like putting something on the wall across from the bathroom mirror, but written backwards so when the unsuspecting look up from washing their hands they read the cryptic message behind them in the mirror.
Another cool thing to do might be to print out black and white copies (can be fake, of course) of newspaper/magazine articles about zombies or the apocalypse. Scribble all over them with random words, long equations, and weird symbols and put them up all over the walls as well.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I would write " help..." somewhere, i wrote it on my bathroom mirror last year with smudged lipstick and a handprint sliding down the mirror. If you want it to look like blood you could use thinned acrylics paint, but maybe u dont want that on your walls... last year i considered writing on clingfilm and taping it to the walls but im not sure if that would work..


----------



## ldyaleena (Sep 18, 2008)

I would write things to other survivors...."we had to flee...if you see this we are alive and heading for the CDD" or "don't go into the city, its overrun" that sort of thing shades of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Slasher Movie Apologist (Sep 4, 2012)

"Looters Shot On Sight"

"Pray For Nukes"

"No Survivors"

"Nice to Meat you"


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd also have posters made up. The CDC actually has some cool stuff you can print http://www.bt.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies.asp for downloadable posters: http://wwwn.cdc.gov/pubs/phpr.aspx


----------

